# Need help identifying this bike.



## Hankster (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought this bike for 12 dollars.  It has Haro group 1 handlebars, haro sprocket,  the tires say gt, the frame numbers are G 1082 and 2791605. Thankyou


----------



## pwh4130 (May 17, 2007)

look like skyway OE mags.  hard to say with little pics.  It's a cheapy.


----------



## stingraynut-w-kids (May 17, 2007)

*Hey Hankster!*

Is The G1082 On The Right Rear Dropout And The Other Numbers On The Left Rear Dropout? If So I Have Your Answer! Let Me Know If You Want To Sell It For A Profit On Your $12 Investment!!
                                                                          Thanks,
                                                                              Jeff


----------



## tj_vagas (Aug 22, 2007)

79 ish schwinn scrambler

tj


----------



## tj_vagas (Aug 22, 2007)

sorry my bad.  looking up schwinn serial numbers .  i guess it would be made in taiwan in oct of 1982.  hope you still need this info


----------



## donp (Aug 26, 2007)

i used to race and ride for a schwinn dealer in mentor ohio. i broke many of those scrambler frames. that is definetly a scramboler. late 70's probably. i rode them until the predator frame came out. the predator was the most awkward, ill configured frame ever built in my opinion. those are not skyway wheels that i know of. tuff I's, II's, and III's are 5 spoke models. the troxel trackmasters were 5 spoke too, but then came out with a 6 spoke version some time in the late 80's early 90's. i'm not 100% positive on the years though as i had quit riding altogether in 1985-6 for about 10 years. there were a couple other companies who made mag wheels too beside troxel and skyway.
i rode for skyway in 1985. i still own my factory t/a. it's been totally restored 5 years ago with every part found nos all over the country except for the terry cable. it proudly hangs in my shop with my #9 state plate on it.


----------



## stingraynut-w-kids (Aug 26, 2007)

*hey donp, welcome to the forum!*

the bike in the pictures is a 82 schwinn scrambler, i raced bmx for plymouth schwinn cyclery in plymouth,ohio just 8 miles south of where i live at the present from 1980 until 1986 when i started working my first factory job. skyway did make six spoke mags as i have them on my all original mongoose decade, they are just like the ones on the bike in the pictures and they are skyways. however scramblers of that year never came with six spoke mags so someone has probably just took the frame and built it into their own version of a bike!!!
          jeff:eek:


----------



## donp (Aug 27, 2007)

cool. i was on the track in plymouth. i raced mainly in brookefield (hilltop), and stowe before it closed. spent a lot of time at the akron derby downs, marietta, and an indoor track on the west side of cleveland but i can't remember it's name.
i can't remember there ever being a 6 spoke skyway mag. but no argument here. the scramblers came with tuff wheel I's in black when you bought the candy apple red paint job model back in 1980 or so. i had a sales brochure for many years showing all the models but lost it in a fire back in 1990. i always loved the look of the schwinn scrambler.
aside from my 82 skyway t/a, i have 11 early 90's model dyno's. i really like these bikes too. not the lightest or best built frames, but an awesome intermediate. once union pacific bought dyno and gt, the quality dropped.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 5, 2008)

That's a late 1982 or 1983 Predator made by Giant in Tiawan. There were many different models of these.


----------

